# Large Router Circle Jig Quick and easy



## killersoundz (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

See how the cord starts to wrap around the router and he has to change his hands on the handle? Instead use a large template bushing in a drilled hole, then the router position never changes in one's hands.


----------



## killersoundz (Jan 6, 2014)

bladeburner said:


> See how the cord starts to wrap around the router and he has to change his hands on the handle? Instead use a large template bushing in a drilled hole, then the router position never changes in one's hands.


That's brilliant!

I build speaker cabinets for a living so I use a regular circle jig all the time and encounter that problem. on smaller pieces it's not as big of an issue but still a great idea. I wonder if I can incorporate that into my other cirlce jig


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

bladeburner said:


> See how the cord starts to wrap around the router and he has to change his hands on the handle? Instead use a large template bushing in a drilled hole, then the router position never changes in one's hands.


That is a great idea, I wish I had known that back when I was working. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

killersoundz said:


> That's brilliant!
> 
> I build speaker cabinets for a living so I use a regular circle jig all the time and encounter that problem. on smaller pieces it's not as big of an issue but still a great idea. I wonder if I can incorporate that into my other cirlce jig


Depends on how large of a bit opening you have in the jig. If possible, center it up on a drill press and use a forstner bit the size of bushing you want to use. Otherwise, you can clone the jig you have and just incorporate the right size bit opening. I did that with my Jasper 400. I also do that with "project specific" circle jigs I make. The first two pics are my Jasper clone and the third is one I made for a project that had four different radius arcs. The project jig used a 1" bushing while the clone uses a 1/2" bushing.:smile:


----------

